# looking for the ovaries in bettas



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

i was told to put a bright light up to my new baby bettas and see if they would have ovaries . i did it to both sky and nixie but couldn't see any thing. i got them from petco and both cups said female. did i do it wrong?:betta: i know i took a picture of my last female and you could see it. here is nixie under the light  and here is sky under the light


----------



## aquatic-life (Nov 25, 2012)

I will say females 99%


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

can you tell me how you breed them and around how long it took to have the babies and how many thay had.thanks so much


----------



## aquatic-life (Nov 25, 2012)

Betta fish are one of the easiest fish to breed they just have their own protocol
for my breeding this is how I proceed:
First I place the male in the tank for a couple of days with a temperature of 29 degrees,
2 days later I add the female in a bottle that was cut from the 2 sides,so the male can see the female but not touch it,if everything goes fine I will let the female join the male under the nest..It is really beautiful to see them breeding 

you can have 50 eggs as you can have 800 eggs from betta breedings,depending on the parents,specially the females,usually the first time for a female will have the time that you will have the more eggs.
The net is full of articles concerning protocols to breed betta fish you just need to add some keywords like betta fish breeding protocol and I am sure you have article to read till you get bored hehe!
Happy Breeding! If you have any further question let me know


----------

